# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Prezantoni veten në forum >  Ky jom une

## METAXA

e po re ene foton sdo me e more ee :buzeqeshje:

----------


## METAXA

Te them naj gjo per vete se ska lezet.
Jam 22 vjeç, me origjine nga burreli, per momentin studioj ne Turqi dega ekonomik bixinec vit i funit po qe kshu siç e kom nis me duket se do zgjatet edhe nje vit(faji i presorave ne skemi faj)
Çar me thone mo kshu nga ana fizike 1 82 i gjate 80 kile.
Me pelqejne sportet ne pergjithesi(te gjithe i luj), noti, bilardo, nate per nate lujm 5 - katesh, pokerin e kom smunje.

P.S. Ene gjoja qe me pelqen me shume eshte konjaku (METAXA *******)
Ja kalofshi mire e bofshi qejf.
Komentet kerrcitjani si tu doje qejfi.

----------


## KACAKU

Mire qe nuk ke dale i pire edhe ne foto  :shkelje syri:

----------


## Shanon

pse me bo komente kot je si gjithmone number 1 lol

----------


## ilvirys

Gjene mire nuk kishe hipur me te dyja kembet ke parmaku i trotuarit se do dukej sikur te kish mare policia ne test per perdorim alkooholi. lOL

----------


## METAXA

TÝ e di se te kam xhan une ty  shanon  :shkelje syri:

----------


## c0d3r

Vallaj vetem per pijanec nuk ma mbush mendjen Metaxa  :perqeshje: 
 Nigjoni ju ere e kan fajin petagoget thote  :perqeshje: 
 E ke honger edhe 1 vit teper Çorben ti me duket apo jo hahahahahahah

  Ec plako 1 dopjo me fun per ty. Ja kalofsh mire

----------


## supernova

Eeee mer zullap... mire fotoja mire.. po duhet te kishe bere ndonje me Photoshop kur te ishe dejshem...  
keshtu s'kam ca te them no comment fotoja flet per cunin si "pllum"!!!

Ciao

supernova aka.Nukleuz ---> Metaxa mos harro: kujto Nuklen e zbraz faqoren  :djall sarkastik:

----------


## Shanon

edhe una te kam sume xhan lol Metaxa


(ah kalamaja Metaxa spi asnjehere jo per gje po ska leke se i le ne net kafe:P)

----------


## Dallaverexhija

marshalla se mos te ha nazar i mire qeke.
ej po ate konjakun me uje e pin ti se ashtu i perzijne turqit pijet lol ene

----------


## Shanon

Dallavere mos ma ngacmo Metaxan se per ate e bej gjakun lume une lol

----------


## |Pink|

Avash mi shanon :buzeqeshje:  se po me ben xheloze :buzeqeshje:  a e di ti qe taxa eshte burre i martum e me nje qerre me kalamaj prapa e :buzeqeshje:  pastaj thote qe eshte dhe 1,82 :buzeqeshje:  gjepura :buzeqeshje:  kur ja kam vene un metrin  :buzeqeshje:  ishte shume me i shkurter :buzeqeshje:  kisses taxa :buzeqeshje:

----------


## METAXA

Veç ti ke fol me men ktu  :buzeqeshje: ) shyqyr qe the marshalla mi se kto aha do na morin ne msysh  :buzeqeshje: ))
Nejse flm per komplimentat jam i hapur edhe per sharjet  :buzeqeshje: )

Shnet e te mira

----------


## Shanon

Pink varet ne ca pozicioni ka qene kur e ke matur ti lol ndoshta i dhimbte barku por kur e kam matur une ishte paksa dhe me i gjate loooooooooooool


Taxa kises dhe mos puth njeri se ti preva ..... kembet lol

----------


## METAXA

Foto me tregon me te shkurter . kiss shanon

----------


## Shanon

e mo kujdes se u harxhove:P

----------


## Eda H

pershendetje. po po foto ashtu te dregon me te vogel ja as sa pellemba ime nuk te tregon po te matesh ne foto :ngerdheshje:   :ngerdheshje:   :ngerdheshje:  
me shume respekt
eda

----------


## Shanon

E kom thon une duhet te mesosh shqipen se ti skuptohesh goce!!!!! ma perkthe pak ca ke shkruar mi?

----------


## Eda H

:ngerdheshje:

----------


## Shanon

ehhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh rini e djegur

----------

